# Pretty Darn Fun (a look at new PDFs)



## Jan van Leyden (Jun 11, 2013)

I want to cite one curious workaround for the PWYW model: it's perfectly okay to "buy" a PDF for $0.00, download and read it, it buy it again, this time for real. So you may actually decide on the apporpriate price *after* reading it.

First reports from small publishers using this method indicate that maybe it isn't as "crazy" as you think, callinostro.


----------



## Lindeloef (Jun 11, 2013)

Good tipp  @_*Jan van Leyden*_ 

and thanks [MENTION=72615]callinostros[/MENTION] for doing this work. I always find 1-2 pdfs that i am interessted in


----------



## Georg Mir (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey there!


Thanks for the kind words, callinostros. Sadly I had to deactivate PWYW on Michtim, because after a while, people went straight at 0,-. In the beginning of the PWYW sale action, it really made a lot of sense to do it, but after a few months it started to physically "hurt" seeing people buy the game for 0.10$ …


I've seen people get the game for free first, and fetch the physical book later. So it can be a good deal too. Nevertheless, in the last months the amount of 0,- and sub 1$ payments outrageously trumped those, that were actually paying something for the game.


But yeah. Maybe I'll activate the PWYW Michtim PDF again some time soon.


Kind regards,
Georg


----------

